# Possibly the worst betta "tank" I have ever seen.



## Tamyu (Mar 17, 2012)

Seriously - this is about as awful as it gets. The hands are just moving around poking him. 
I usually just kind of roll my eyes at tiny tanks, but this goes a step further in cruelty to the poor fish trapped inside.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ABzue6Lv1Wg


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I love how all comments for it need to be approved by the person who uploaded the video:evil:


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I was going to write a well-thought out and polite comment, too. But then I saw that and just decided to give it a thumbs down. I also saw this on PFK and was greatly saddened. At least the comments on PFK seem to be against this "container" (dare I even call it a tank).


----------



## Betta16 (Mar 13, 2012)

iv see this typ of thing befor, I saw a guy made what looked like this only his was bigger and the tank was only a well made front so the cloak arms did not tuch the fish in any way and it held a gallon. ill se if i can find the file.

the tank that is in this vid is just sad, once again poeple just forget to think about how the betta may feel


----------



## Tamyu (Mar 17, 2012)

When I first looked at it, you could still comment and there were about twenty comments informing him of the cruelty of it.

Then he deleted them all and switched over to approval only, so he knows but doesn't care. :evil:


----------



## Nemanzin (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes, I'm sure a half-gallon clock with hands that can EASILY TEAR HIS FINS is a wonderfully happy home for a Betta, as stated in the description.

Seriously, people like this get me steamed. :evil:


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

It's apparantly 1.2 gallons but still.... The fish in the video was already used to swimming away from the hands. Awful. Awful. Who even designed this thing?!? Nothing in there to stimulate the fish at all, just keeps him alert enough to move every time the second ticker chases him. 

Terrible.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

You can flag it for inappropriate content.


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

This is almost as bad as the ipod mini-tank that played music. That poor beta!!!!!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I love how simple to heat it is, the amazing filtration system and the easy-access method of cleaning. And just look at all the hiding spots it provides! A truly ethical home for a betta, taking in to account all the needs of the species. 

_Warning: this post may contain heavy sarcasm._


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Bombalurina said:


> I love how simple to heat it is, the amazing filtration system and the easy-access method of cleaning. And just look at all the hiding spots it provides! A truly ethical home for a betta, taking in to account all the needs of the species.
> 
> _Warning: this post may contain heavy sarcasm._


:rofl:You should submit that as a comment!! But make every first letter in a new line spell out the word sarcasm. Something like:

Simple to heat
Amazing filtration system
R-- still need to think of something
Cleaning made easy
Amazing hiding spots
Simple access route
Marvelous home for a betta!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Funny how all of the R words leaping to mind are along the lines of 'rant' and 'ridiculous'.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i think this is a bit worse:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPT59zCXBFQ


----------



## Betta16 (Mar 13, 2012)

thekoimaiden said:


> :rofl:
> Simple to heat
> Amazing filtration system
> R-- still need to think of something
> ...


How about REVOLUTIONARY. 

If I ever see one of these come into my work ill lose my job cus i think ill snap


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

Betta_lover, that link you posted made me literally nauseated.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion! Now we have: 

Simple to heat
Amazing filtration system
Revolutionary design
Cleaning made easy
Awesome hiding spots
Simple access at the top
Marvelous home for a betta!

I'm going to submit this to that video and see what happens!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

haha, i like koi's comment
i don't know what "nauseated" means, lol


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

It means you feel nausea, the need to puke. I cannot believe people are defending that video in the comments. 

KoiMaiden: I don't think anyone will understand. It's too subtle.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

I am so glad I can't run YouTube on my slow dial-up connection.


----------



## IndeedPanda (Mar 3, 2012)

Bombalurina said:


> I love how simple to heat it is, the amazing filtration system and the easy-access method of cleaning. And just look at all the hiding spots it provides! A truly ethical home for a betta, taking in to account all the needs of the species.
> 
> _Warning: this post may contain heavy sarcasm._


Sarcasm overload, but so many good points!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I think the sarcasm was too subtle in the list of things unfortunately and might lose the hit. That tiniest tank was like, a rectangle version of the cups they're sold in. :<


----------



## makoisland (Mar 2, 2012)

> The clock aquarium is a stylish timepiece that is also *a happy home for a betta fish.*


Yeah. Sure.


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

I sent an angry comment and it was marked for approval. Amazing how anything can be patented. I disliked the video because that was still enabled at least. Disgusting.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

Nemanzin said:


> Yes, I'm sure a half-gallon clock with hands that can EASILY TEAR HIS FINS is a wonderfully happy home for a Betta, as stated in the description.
> 
> Seriously, people like this get me steamed. :evil:


i posted a comment, doubt it'll be accepted.

the clock itself is safe as far as arm entaglement goes. theres a 2nd compartment for the clock section, the other is for water storage. thumbs down for this deathtrap.


----------



## bellanger1984 (Apr 2, 2012)

I am looking for betta suppliers for my Pet Store in Louisiana. Can You Help?


----------



## IrishRose2124 (Dec 22, 2010)

A clock aquarium is a cool concept, but it's in no way a good home for your fish! Some things weren't meant to be fish tanks


----------

